# Breeders Assistant/Kintraks



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

Getting to quite like this breeder section lol! 

I am just looking online for template pedigrees to download etc and wondered if anybody knew of any good ones i can take a look at?

Also i have been looking into the Breeders Assistant and Kintrak packages and wondered what people's views were on these? They look really good, especially the Breeders Assiatant. But i wondered are they really only worth buying if you are a big breeder with many queens etc? As i only have Martha at the moment for breeding i was wondering which may be my best option?

Please could i have your views/opinions? Or any others you may know of?

Many thanks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I use Breeders Assistant. It's not hugely expensive, it's powerful and while the help isn't very good I've produced a pedigree template I like. It also does inbreeding, and whilst I have few cats of my own I have also used it to do pedigrees for a friend. Currently I have over 5,000 cats in it as I've traced both my own cats and the studs I have used or might use back at least 7 generations. I use the Trial Matings to see what the inbreeding over 8 generations might be - if you only look at 4 generations there can be some big surprises as you go further back.

It also comes with the up-to-date GCCF breed codes.

I've not used Kintracks, so can't compare them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I use Kintraks and find it fine and easy enough to use. The designer is readily available on Facebook if you need any help with the technical side of things too.
Invaluable for producing pedigree certificates if nothing else


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Another vote for Breeders Assistant here. I hummed and ha'd about getting it for a few years because I only had two queens at the time at the price tag seemed rather large. However, I can honestly say I don't know what I'd do without it now. Like OS I have also filled in my pedigrees to at least 8 full generations where I can and currently have nearly 3000 cats listed.

Its very useful for printing off pedigrees and if you are feeling really keen you can make up you own templates to use.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have pedigree assit , does all my peds and inbreeding and I found it a lot easier to use than kintracks and the peds look better


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I've never heard of this! Is this similar to pawpeds?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I use Kintraks - it's cheap, you can pay once for multiple computers on the same account, and the tech support is excellent.

However if the set-up of BA suits you better then the vast cost is worth it in the long run.

Both options let you download trial versions. So I would play around and see what you like


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Highly highly recommend breeders assistant,worth its weight in gold,you can do much more than just pedigrees,mating certs,sales contract,rate of inbreeding all sorts really,wouldnt be without mine.


I will say though dont ever loose your serial number or the info that comes with it,keep it wrote down somewhere safe....


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For what you get BA is not expensive. It is old fashioned in some ways. I have it on both my laptop & desktop. My main gripe is that it seems to have a propriety database format.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

HeartofClass said:


> I've never heard of this! Is this similar to pawpeds?


No, it's nothing like Pawpeds. It's software breeders can buy for keeping breeding related records on their pc and producing pedigrees, etc.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> I've never heard of this! Is this similar to pawpeds?


Their website: Tenset Pedigree Software for Mac and Windows


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And to keep the balance KinTraks - The pedigree program for every animal breeder
It's worth downloading trial versions of both to see which you get on with kelly


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody you have been very helpful! Im going to have a look at them properly this weekend!

I just wondered, can any of you tell me if when you try out the free trials, is it easy enough to try it even though i dont have any kittens yet etc...i.e. can you just have a play around with them to get an idea of what they will be like in reality?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

With breeders assistant you can make cats up to add in if you like. I think you are limited to how many you can put on the trial but it'll give you some idea of how to input stuff and the various types of pedigrees, trial matings, mating certificates etc.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tigermoon said:


> With breeders assistant you can make cats up to add in if you like. I think you are limited to how many you can put on the trial but it'll give you some idea of how to input stuff and the various types of pedigrees, trial matings, mating certificates etc.


Great thanks, sounds fine...just so i can get a proper feel for it x


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> No, it's nothing like Pawpeds. It's software breeders can buy for keeping breeding related records on their pc and producing pedigrees, etc.


Ah, I figured it is because there wwas talk of having pedigrees filled with many generations to see inbreeding and to do test matings etc, that's what I use pawpeds for. I have all records in paper so keep an organised drawer for that and my registry makes all the pedigrees for me! Although it would probably be fun to be able to print my own pedigress for future owners, they sure would look prettier than now


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Ah, I figured it is because there wwas talk of having pedigrees filled with many generations to see inbreeding and to do test matings etc, that's what I use pawpeds for. I have all records in paper so keep an organised drawer for that and my registry makes all the pedigrees for me! Although it would probably be fun to be able to print my own pedigress for future owners, they sure would look prettier than now


I could only use Pawpeds for inbreeding etc. if enough information is there, and it isn't for my cats. The GCCF expects me to produce the pedigrees for new owners, thankfully the days of writing them by hand are long since gone.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Ah, I figured it is because there wwas talk of having pedigrees filled with many generations to see inbreeding and to do test matings etc, that's what I use pawpeds for. I have all records in paper so keep an organised drawer for that and my registry makes all the pedigrees for me! Although it would probably be fun to be able to print my own pedigress for future owners, they sure would look prettier than now


Our pedigrees are done by the association as well, and pawpeds goes back to foundation, far more cats than I'll ever have the time to put into my own database, also very useful for test mates and to see health test results on cats.

But I do use Kintracks to record matings, health info, all kittens are in there with owner details, microchip # etc.
I also have Breedmate but don't use it.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I just wondered, can any of you tell me if when you try out the free trials, is it easy enough to try it even though i dont have any kittens yet etc...i.e. can you just have a play around with them to get an idea of what they will be like in reality?


Use the details from your cat's pedigree, you'll have enough cats on that for a trial.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

havoc said:


> Use the details from your cat's pedigree, you'll have enough cats on that for a trial.


yes that was the plan lol...ive got 5 pedigrees so i can play around..but due to a burst tap and leak over the weekend i didnt get round to it so gonna have a nosey as soon as i can


----------

